# happy birthday lotus



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

*today is your birthday Happy Birthday To You*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Lotus!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Lotus.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

happy birthday!
hope you had a good one!
.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lotus !!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Joe, I hope you had a great birthday, what did you get????


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh man! I missed this one! Happy belated birthday dude! I hope it was great! I'm sure you got some terrific stuff.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday.

Looks like one more yr and you are Legal.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Doh! Sorry, Happy Belated Birthday Lotus! Hope it was a great one! :>


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy HorrorDay


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

happy b-day Lotus


----------

